# What are warez links ?



## tw_fan (Sep 20, 2020)

It's one year ago that I was last active on here so I don't remember much of my activity from the past year. So I've got a question about a specific warning I recieved

My latest warning said that I was asking for warez links. I don't know what that means and there's no way for me to see the content this mod is referring to. When I wanted to check on it it said that I'm not permitted to have access or that my access was denied

Is there a way to find out why I received this warning ?


Thanks in advance

Edit: *Please stick to the post. This post has nothing to do with another post a certain user has mentioned. You can see a picture of the warning in the comments down below !*


----------



## Scarlet (Sep 20, 2020)

Pirated or other copyrighted content. You might have linked to a rom or something along those lines, I know some people get tripped up linking patched or modded roms thinking they're alright.

Edit: Just re-read and saw it was for asking. So it might have been there was a game leak and you were asking for a link to it. Something like that maybe? Just guessing here since I can't see your warn history either lol


----------



## sudeki300 (Sep 20, 2020)

means you either asked or posted links for / to pirated material


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 20, 2020)

This thread that I have linked below by yourself is a classic example of asking for warez. The game you are asking for has had a copyright warning from Nintendo due to it having Nintendo copyrighted material in it and the dev of it has had to remove all download links for said software.

https://gbatemp.net/threads/is-there-a-way-to-download-the-nimso-ny-super-mario-64-version.574071/


----------



## tw_fan (Sep 20, 2020)

sudeki300 said:


> means you either asked or posted links for / to pirated material


Then the post linked to this post must've been removed because I can't see any post on my profile asking for roms


----------



## Scarlet (Sep 20, 2020)

tw_fan said:


> Then the post linked to this post must've been removed because I can't see any post on my profile asking for roms


yeah posts that break the rules are usually removed lol


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 20, 2020)

tw_fan said:


> Then the post linked to this post must've been removed because I can't see any post on my profile asking for roms


You posted one like 40 mins ago


----------



## tw_fan (Sep 20, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> This thread linked here by yourself is a classic example of asking for warez. The game you are asking for has had a copyright warning from Nintendo due to it having Nintendo copyrighted material in it and the dev of it has had to remove all download links for said software.
> 
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/is-there-a-way-to-download-the-nimso-ny-super-mario-64-version.574071/


Yeah sorry but as you can see in my post I was just curious if you can still download it. I wasn't asking for a link. This post is actually about a warning I received last year not this year


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 20, 2020)

tw_fan said:


> Yeah sorry but as you can see in my post I was just curious if you can still download it. I wasn't asking for a link. This post is actually about a warning I received last year not this year


The very title of the thread is. 

Is there a way to download the nismo ny super mario 64


That is asking for warez and is against site rules lol.


----------



## tw_fan (Sep 20, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> You posted one like 40 mins ago


As I mentioned in my comment a moment ago, I wasn't asking for a link though. I was just curious if you can still download it somewhere. This post is about a warning I received more than a year ago. You can see the date of the warning. It says August 10th 2019. Today's date is 20th September *2020*


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 20, 2020)

tw_fan said:


> As I mentioned in my comment a moment ago, I wasn't asking for a link though. I was just curious if you can still download it somewhere. This post is about a warning I received more than a year ago. You can see the date of the warning. It says August 10th 2019. Today's date is 20th September *2020*
> 
> View attachment 225525


Yes there is a way to still download it but nobody can tell you how on the site as doing so would be against site rules. 

From the site rules. 

*"Warez" - ROMs, WADs, ISOs & CIAs*

"Warez" is an internet term used to describe copyrighted software, game, film, music and data piracy.

We *DO NOT HOST* or *PROVIDE ROMs/WADs/ISOs/CIAs*; or link to websites that do contain ROMs/WADs/ISOs/CIAs.

We do not allow or condone sharing of title keys or any other form of copyrighted material or content.

Members may *NOT ASK* and *MAY NOT PROVIDE INFORMATION* or *LINKS* for and to places that provide ROM, WAD, ISO and CIA files in absolutely any way on our forum including PM (private message).

We do not condone piracy in any way.

Please go elsewhere if you only wish to download or share illegal files. The GBAtemp Forums are for discussion *ONLY*.

These rules also apply to other "warez" too, not just ROM, WAD, ISO & CIA files; this includes (but is NOT limited to) - licensed and copyrighted software, code, movies, music, video games, magazines, comics, e-books, television shows, illegal torrents, etc. These rules also account for "keygens" and "cracks" including how to obtain, apply or install them.


Those are the most frequently broken rules, and are the most important. Failure to comply with these rules may result in an instant ban on your forum account. Ignorance of the rules is no excuse!


----------



## sudeki300 (Sep 20, 2020)

i remember when i first joined back in the GBA-SP days i asked for a rom and gotta warning in my first week of being a member, it was by shaunj66, stayed on there for about 11 years, then another mod noticed it and removed.


----------



## Issac (Sep 20, 2020)

You made a thread, and the thread was removed.

If you press "view" you will still see the title of the thread you made, which will make it clear why it was removed. You asked for rom downloading sites.


----------



## tw_fan (Sep 20, 2020)

If you press "view" you will still see the title of the thread you made, which will make it clear why it was removed. You asked for rom downloading sites.[/QUOTE]
Not for me though. This is what I see when I click on view. That's why I was asking if there's a way to find out


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 20, 2020)

tw_fan said:


> As I mentioned in my comment a moment ago, I wasn't asking for a link though. I was just curious if you can still download it somewhere. This post is about a warning I received more than a year ago. You can see the date of the warning. It says August 10th 2019. Today's date is 20th September *2020*
> 
> View attachment 225525


You should make sure to use the language correctly.
If the thread can be interpreted as asking for warez, then it will be warned as asking for warez, even if your own intent wasn't that but curiosity, nobody can read your mind but what you write, so write carefully and clearly.

PS: I.e. not being clear and writing something that can be misinterpreted is YOUR fault.


----------



## tw_fan (Sep 20, 2020)

sarkwalvein said:


> You should make sure to use the language correctly.
> If the thread can be interpreted as asking for warez, then it will be warned as asking for warez, even if your own intent wasn't that but curiosity, nobody can read your mind but what you write, so write carefully and clearly.
> 
> PS: I.e. not being clear and writing something that can be misinterpreted is YOUR fault.


What kind of language are you talking about and what are you accusing me of ?

The other user just came here to slander and harass me. They were talking about a post that has nothing to do with this one. I've got every right to defend myself and if you don't agree with that it's your problem. It's as simple as that ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 20, 2020)

tw_fan said:


> What kind of language are you talking about and what are you accusing me of ?
> 
> The other user just came here to slander and harass me. They were talking about a post that has nothing to do with this one. I've got every right to defend myself and if you don't agree with that it's your problem. It's as simple as that ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



Exactly the title of the thread, if you don't understand how "*Is there a way to download the Nimso NY Super Mario 64 version ?" *can be interpreted as asking for warez then you need to either:

be honest to yourself, or
learn better English.


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 20, 2020)

How exactly did I slander you??  I gave you an example of what asking for warez is and you got all pissy about it


----------



## CMDreamer (Sep 20, 2020)

sarkwalvein said:


> Exactly the title of the thread, if you don't understand how "*Is there a way to download the Nimso NY Super Mario 64 version ?" *can be interpreted as asking for warez then you need to either:
> 
> be honest to yourself, or
> learn better English.



Actually the  "*Is there a way to download the Nimso NY Super Mario 64 version ?"* can be also interpreted literally and can be easily answered with a "Yes", without having to provide more information regarding the "how" (if any exist).

And by doing so, we (the one that made the question and the one that answered with a "Yes") would not break any site rule. It all boils to how we interpret that question.

On the other hand if someone would ask/request "Someone tell me how/where to download the Nimso NY Super Mario 64 version". That is a direct request for a pirated content, and then a Warning would have to be made.

But as always, that's just my humble opinion.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Sep 20, 2020)

After being told the rules regarding asking for warez, you have now explained that you don't know what warez is and then complained about a warning from a year ago regarding the same thing.

All your questions have been answered in this thread and to re confirm... Your original question was never going to be answered in here. Its basically saying can I download illegal stuff on the Internet.... The answer is yes but you will not be told where abouts in this forum by anyone. The question is irrelevant.

This seems to be getting out of hand so I would suggest like others have, read the site rules and understand what you are asking for. No one is attacking tou, only trying to help you understand.


----------



## tw_fan (Sep 20, 2020)

It's one year ago that I was last active on here so I don't remember much of my activity from the past year. So I've got a question about a specific warning I recieved

My latest warning said that I was asking for warez links. I don't know what that means and there's no way for me to see the content this mod is referring to. When I wanted to check on it it said that I'm not permitted to have access or that my access was denied

Is there a way to find out why I received this warning ?


Thanks in advance

Edit: *Please stick to the post. This post has nothing to do with another post a certain user has mentioned. You can see a picture of the warning in the comments down below !*


----------



## tw_fan (Sep 20, 2020)

Lostbhoy said:


> After being told the rules regarding asking for warez, you have now explained that you don't know what warez is and then complained about a warning from a year ago regarding the same thing.
> 
> All your questions have been answered in this thread and to re confirm... Your original question was never going to be answered in here. Its basically saying can I download illegal stuff on the Internet.... The answer is yes but you will not be told where abouts in this forum by anyone. The question is irrelevant.
> 
> This seems to be getting out of hand so I would suggest like others have, read the site rules and understand what you are asking for. No one is attacking tou, only trying to help you understand.


No the other post has nothing to do with this post. I mentioned this in my post and in another comment. Please stick to the original content of this post. If you want to talk about the other post please do so under that regarding post and not on another post that has nothing to do with the post you're commenting on !


----------



## Lostbhoy (Sep 20, 2020)

What? Why do you change the subject so much? Lol, whatever. You are obviously a moron and i wish you good luck in your future ban.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 20, 2020)

@tw_fan I've lowered your warn.
You could've contacted a active mod about a warn reduction as your latest one is over a year old.

Anyone with a warning that's over a year old can do that.


----------

